# Shade ideas for outside dogs



## DogFanatic (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello all. There are a couple of dogs I care for who live outside year round. They are in a kennel which during part of the day, thankfully a chunk of the afternoon hours, is partially shaded by a building. But until about noon or so, and then in the late afternoon, there's not sufficient shade for 90+ degree days which of course are always accompanied by high dew points. A couple sides of the kennel are weakened and while the dogs stay in I've been told I can't fasten shade tarps to the weak sides or a storm may bring the whole side down. 

I have no kennel-fixing skills or I'd solve the problem that way by fixing the kennel and putting up sun blocking tarps, which I have several of, bought just for these dogs last year before I learned I couldn't use them. Any ideas for an easy (I am not mechanically inclined at all) and cheap way of providing shade for these dogs? I thought about a pop-up canopy but don't know if that's worth buying since it won't provide a lot of shade in the morning and late afternoon when the sun's not high in the sky. 

I was watching dogs at the farmer's market today and they were all seeking out the shade. It seemed the tables provided more shade than the canopies did. 

Anyone have experience with dog cooling mats that are water or gel filled? I don't have a lot to spend but would do it if they worked. Only thing is I don't know that the dogs wouldn't chew them to shreds. 

They dog have dog houses and a kiddie pool I bought but it doesn't seem enough on the really oppressive days. 

I realize most everyone here is a good dog person and likely doesn't keep their dog outside unprotected, but I was hoping since this is an active dog board someone would have some ideas. These are not my dogs; I am just trying to make their lives easier.

Thanks to all who read my novel. I was trying to be short, honest.


----------



## ilovezoey (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't understand why tarps or canvas wouldn't be ok.........unless you live in tornado alley. Anyhow, is it possible to plant some kind of shading bushes or small hedge along the outside of the kennel? If you can't use tarps or canvas on the outside of the kennel fencing, could you put it over part of the kennel? One corner maybe?
If the dogs are chewers I don't think the cooling mats are a good idea. 
These dogs are lucky to have you. They do need shade for sure, especially on the really hot days.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in Texas and we deal with 100+ days all summer. Random brainstorming:
1. An unshaded pool is useless, however shade and a misting nozzle can help, even with high humidity.
2. A large sheet of plywood (or two), used as a lean-to will usually work for the most un-handy folks.
3. Moist builders sand and tall Bermuda grass can be kept wet, and fairly comfortable in the shade.
4. A long extension cord and a fan can keep the air moving.
5. Long ago there was a Stirling Fan was was driven by the heat of the sun, not sure if cheap ones exist anymore.


----------

